# Gas on Lexapro? Please help!



## candrnow (Jun 15, 2010)

I started Lexapro two days ago (10mg), and I have had some nausea and pretty horrible gas the hours after ingesting the pill.

I'm involved in athletics and nutrition is pretty important for my sport, so obviously this is pretty difficult for me. I am having a hard time keeping my weight up.

Does anyone have any experience with nausea/gas? Is this going to go away?


----------



## lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

been on lex for 12 days now 10 mg, a lot of nausea yes. had lots of diahrea but that one went away, doc told me i had a stomack virus, also got the flu, but could be because i ate so little,lost 12 pounds in 12 days. i was looking very thick lost lots of fat thats good but also lost lot of muscle i think, muscle-memory is a good thing though you get it back quickly. it destroys my appettite, and im tired, had to quit coffee too cause of lex, bad combo for me. but feeling much better on lexapro, since i switched from mirtazapine, depression is gone, not sure about anxiety, im more talkative, but more confused.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've never experienced either nausea nor gas (no gastrointestinal effects at all) from Lexapro nor other SSRIs.

I've heard of some causing nausea in some patients, but doesn't seem that common given how that side effect is rarely mentioned on SAS and I've been reading this Med forum for years and have heard just about every complaint by now. As for gas, I think you may be the first one I've heard complain of that, or it's just so uncommon that I don't recall others with the same complaint.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

I experience pretty bad gas from lexapro. It depends on what I eat more importantly but I definitely am more prone to quite horrendous gas on lexapro. 

Serotonin has a lot of function in the digestive tract I'm almost positive. I don't know the specifics.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been on 20mg of Celexa for 4 months (wow can't believe it's been that long already) and I have horrible gas, i'm ripping them day and night, it's the only effect that never went away. To be honest, I don't mind it, feels good letting a big *** fart rip.


----------



## Profebrass (6 mo ago)

At first I experienced light-headed nausea and a month or so later the worst bloating and gas of my life. They smelled like raw sewage so i cut out dairy then gluten and began to wonder if i was eating too much protein. I began to fast to try and figure out the culprit when i realized the only thing i was putting in my body that could cause gas was Lexapro. I stopped taking it and a week later the gas was gone.


----------

